
Multitail - napolux
http://www.vanheusden.com/multitail/
======
tstack
Another terminal-based log file viewer with a large feature set is lnav:

[http://lnav.org/](http://lnav.org/)

One of the nice things about lnav is that it indexes the log messages by time
and shows a combined view of all the files that are loaded. Other features
include: automatic handling of compressed files, querying logs using SQL, a
histogram view of messages over time, and more...

~~~
zerd
Thank you for suggesting this. This looks exactly like what I've been looking
for. Like a "command-line splunk". It is also packaged as a staticly linked
file, which makes deployment easy for us.

------
spektom
The best feature of MultiTail is that allows following original file names by
specifying '-f' flag. Really useful for switching automatically to the needed
file after log rotation.

~~~
js2
BSD/GNU tail do that with -F.

------
koffiezet
Good tool, have been using this for ages. Just don't look at the source code,
at least a few years ago when I tried that to fix a bug I encountered, it gave
me eye-cancer :P

------
alazar
I was looking at multitail yesterday. The problem that I'm trying to solve is
I follow multiple files using 'find /var/log -type f -mtime -1 | xargs tail
-F' while I'm troubleshooting something, and then need to re-assemble them
into one stanza per file rather than the sequential output from tail. I've
been doing this manually in a text editor; does anyone have a better solution?

------
mulligan
We built a multitail functionality back in the day, but we built it on top of
a general purpose shell script to do things across multiple machines that we
called multido:
[https://github.com/mochi/miscscripts/blob/master/cmultido](https://github.com/mochi/miscscripts/blob/master/cmultido)

------
santiagolizardo
Is not for the terminal, but it is a multiplatform multitail with highlighter
that you might find handy if are running a graphical UI:
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/beobachter](http://sourceforge.net/projects/beobachter)
Disclaimer: I'm the developer behind the project.

------
durzagott
Looks very useful, thanks for posting. I'll try using it instead of tail over
the next few weeks.

------
turrini
Have been using this for ages too with fping:
[http://imagebin.ca/v/1FO4anUn0zyF](http://imagebin.ca/v/1FO4anUn0zyF)

------
michaelmior
There's also something similar in Python

[https://github.com/thobbs/multitail-
curses](https://github.com/thobbs/multitail-curses)

------
tenfingers
Nothing related to multitail per-se, but: dark blue on black is unreadable.
With a lighter blue might be ok, but please don't supply defaults like that.

~~~
Nickoladze
It likely depends on your terminal colors.

~~~
tenfingers
Indeed, but look at the screenshots themselves. This is not something I would
"show".

------
Taeram
I use multitail's --mergeall flag daily for stuff like: multitail --mergeall
/var/log/apache2/*error.log

------
baldfat
I use to use Multitail.

Now: TMux, I just have a session in TMux and just attach to the session wehn I
need to. Works great.

------
robinhoodexe
I use this a lot for monitoring my home server, really nice tool, especially
the colors.

~~~
nevvvermind
It's a good tool indeed, but I hate how, when pressing enter to add a
delimiter to a big file, the screen starts to flicker.

------
taylodl
emacs auto-revert-tail-mode

You can tail as many files as you want.

